# How Sword Making works & More



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2003)

Interesting Read here  

Care & Cleaning of your Swords 

:asian:


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 30, 2003)

Very Interesting, think it's time to pull the swords down and take a look...


Thanks Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2003)

you're very welcome..   Let us know if you find anything of interest when you get your old swords down ~!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2003)

I used to have a link to a nice site that had a photo documented article on the forging of a katana.  If I find it again, I'll pop it up here.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 14, 2003)

KenpoTess,

This is a great find!  Thanks for posting the link.  I had be looking material like this for the last two days for building my understanding and reference material.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## islandtime (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I used to have a link to a nice site that had a photo documented article on the forging of a katana.  If I find it again, I'll pop it up here.
> 
> Cthulhu *


.......................................................................

There is a huge article with pic over on the swordforum.com 
This is a great article with step by step pics and well worth the time to read this guys way of forging

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13809&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

If that doesnt do it for you just go to the swordforum.com and go to General discussion forum and the title is "confessions of a bladesmith"

Gene Gabel


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2003)

The link I had showed the traditional Japanese forging process, complete with smiths in Shinto garb.  I haven't had any luck finding it.

That link you provided was very interesting, though 

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks KenpoTess.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2003)

Glad I found something of interest to you all~!*G*


----------

